# Igow3



## devdev (6/4/14)

So lots of folks have these now.

General consensus at VMJ (Vape Meet Jhb) was that its not easy to build on this little puppy.

Here is rip's video on it:



He doesn't rate it very highly for vape density or flavour, but it still gets a thumbs up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/4/14)

Thanks @devdev 
I appreciate your one liner summary below - don't have time now to watch it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (6/4/14)

Built a dual coil .4ohm build today. Thing is it's killing me on the TH atm. I may need to rethink this, and try for something with at least 1.2ohm.

And man, mines sounds like one of the electronic mozzie zappers when I fire her on the Nemesis, is that normal ?


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

Try getting the coils lower on the deck - that usually gets less throat hit. Also try moving the airholes away or towards the coil, that can make a huge difference.

Ummmm a mech should never make any sound, that's definitely a new one for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (6/4/14)

devdev said:


> Try getting the coils lower on the deck - that usually gets less throat hit. Also try moving the airholes away or towards the coil, that can make a huge difference.
> 
> Ummmm a mech should never make any sound, that's definitely a new one for me!


Thanks for the advice, btw.. it's the sound from the IGO and not the nemi


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

Hahahahaha. Be very afraid then.

Maybe it's whistling? I know drippers and atty's can make funny noises from airflow.


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/4/14)

just finished .. miffed that I can't do the main tube .. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

Awesome anti gravity mod! It hangs on the wall

See you have anti gravity juice bottle as well.

It does look awesome @Rowan Francis - you have been busy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (6/4/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> View attachment 3129
> just finished .. miffed that I can't do the main tube ..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


That looks amazing, how did you get it so dark?


----------



## Silver (6/4/14)

Alex said:


> Built a dual coil .4ohm build today. Thing is it's killing me on the TH atm. I may need to rethink this, and try for something with at least 1.2ohm.
> 
> And man, mines sounds like one of the electronic mozzie zappers when I fire her on the Nemesis, is that normal ?




Mmmm @Alex, Throat hit. Sounds like my kind of device. Also got it from Vapeking a few days ago but not yet tried it. Looking forward to it.... How high were your coils? Above the height of the posts?


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/4/14)

Yah . I don't pay enough for my flat so it doesn't include gravity . These extras you have to pay for in joburg are wicked expensive

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (6/4/14)

Silver said:


> Mmmm @Alex, Throat hit. Sounds like my kind of device. Also got it from Vapeking a few days ago but not yet tried it. Looking forward to it.... How high were your coils? Above the height of the posts?



Hey man, no they were already fairly low. About half the length of the posts, moved them a fraction lower now. I doubt I could safely lower them anymore. 

This is my first dripper, and I'm using the VK Amaretto juice in her  TH is pretty intense, not much vapour, but I don't particularly care for that at all. I vape like I used to smoke, ie mouth hits  and she delivers big time for me in the flavour and TH depo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> View attachment 3129
> just finished .. miffed that I can't do the main tube ..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Why can't you do the main tube, if I may ask? Which method did you use? Looks pretty spectacular.


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

@Matthee The main tube has plastic inside it, and there doesnt seem to be an obvious or effective method of getting it out without doing serious damage. I think the plastic is used to secure the one end of the magnet

Just realised that @Rowan Francis posted this in the IgoW3 thread lol

@Alex , @Silver would be awesome if we could coat the bottom of the deck on the Igo, or any dripper, with ceramic like the reomizer. Would allow you to drop coil right to the deck without risk of shorting

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (6/4/14)

Thanks for sharing @Alex. Good to know it delivers.


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/4/14)

Yah well i did post here the pic of the igo w3 on my magneto so .. ... .. yah could not budge the plastic inside the main tube on the magneto . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/4/14)

As for the heat treatment method . I put the bits on my stove hot plate till they were as hot as possible then took eaxh one off and used a gas torch to get it cherry hot . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (6/4/14)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ET (6/4/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> View attachment 3129
> just finished .. miffed that I can't do the main tube ..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



i thought i could never budge the plastic in my little bagua also but some swearing, a hole in my hand and some time later i managed it  the piece of plastic in the top was actually screwed into the thread. so far i'm hoping i didnt bugger anything up

Reactions: Like 1


----------

